# Preiswerte Lösung für einen Router



## gothic ghost (17. März 2004)

Die Freeware *Fli4l* 
ist eine preiswerte Lösung für einen Router.

Wenn man einen alten Rechner hat kann mann/frau
ihn als Router für ISDN und DSL nutzen.
Ausser dem Rechner braucht mann/frau nur eine 3,5 Diskette.
Es geht natürlich auch von einer Festplatte aus,
ist aber kein muß.
Es sind weder Grafikkarte, Monitor, Tastur und Maus nötig,
konfiguriert wird alles vom Client aus.
Möglich ist das, wie könnte es anders sein durch *LINUX* 
Für alle Betriebssysteme gibt es die nötigen Steuerprogramme,
Firewall  ist auch dabei. 

Hier gibt es alles was mann/frau an Software und Hilfe benötigt. 

Hier ist ein Beispiel für den Einsatz eines alten Rechners 

Viel Spass beim basteln, programmieren  und Geld sparen ;-)


----------



## Avariel (17. März 2004)

Ich hab mir diese Lösung auch überlegt, aber das lohnt sich definitiv nur dann, wenn man wirklich einen voll lauffähigen Alt-PC daheim rumstehen hat. Sobald man den PC um irgendwelche Komponenten aufrüsten müsste, fährt man mit einen Fertigrouter besser denke ich.
Man hat weniger Aufwand und er ist erheblich genügsamer, was den Platzaufwand angeht. Strom frisst er höchstwahrscheinlich auch weniger. Und es gibt sie durchaus schon in der Preisklasse um die 45 €.


----------



## ssc (17. März 2004)

Warumn komplett lauffähig

du brauchst doch nur nen Rechner mit nem Floppy , 2 Netzwerkkarten und Ram


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2004)

Ich persönlich habe noch keinen PC gesehen, der ohne Grafikkarte bootet und ist es tatsächlich so, dass der PC nur 21Watt ziehen kann, trotz des 150watt Netzteils?


----------



## ssc (17. März 2004)

Okay,

die habe ich jetzt vergessen.

Ich wollte ja damit auch nur erklären , daß man einen lauffähigen alt PC für die Nutzung von Fli4L nicht aufrüsten braucht.

Man kann das Ding von Diskette booten . 

Das reicht völlig aus.

Habe so einen Router auf der Arnbeit laufen.


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2004)

Naja ich denke aber, dass es Fakt ist, dass ein Großteil der Leute, die dann einen PC dafür nutzen würden, diesen niemals so runteroptimiert bekommen würden, dass der Stromverbrauch tatsächlich in die erträglichen Gefilde des Vebrauchs eines Hardware Routers kommt.


----------



## ssc (17. März 2004)

Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht.

Für jemanden der im Moment kein Geld hat sich einen Router zu kaufen ist das die billigst Lösung auch wenn sie erst mal viel Strom verbraucht.

Man kann die Kiste ja auch ausmachen, wenn man sie nicht braucht.


----------



## Avariel (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ssc _
> *Warumn komplett lauffähig
> 
> du brauchst doch nur nen Rechner mit nem Floppy , 2 Netzwerkkarten und Ram *


In meinem konkreten Fall wars so, das mir ein Netzteil und eine Netzwerkkarte fehlten. Kurz durchgerechnet, und festgestellt, das ich mit nem gekauften Router billiger komme, zusätzlich zu den bereits genannten Vorteilen.
Ich denke die Fli4l-Altrechner-Sache war interessant, als Router noch hunderte von Euros gekostet haben. Inzwischen schätze ich persönlich einen Eigenbau-Router als ne Sache für Bastler ein. Es ist ne Alternative zum gekauften Router, aber in den meisten Fällen wohl nicht die beste.


----------

